# price this up boxing day callout



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

call out 110 mile round trip traveling time 2h 20 mins
callout was :-


> regarding power failure to commercial freezers


Incorrect information as no power failure, refrigeration gas/control panel failure-ie refrigeration engineer required.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

How long on site? 1 hour?

Gotta be looking at clearing 250 minimum. Your day has been bo!!oxed. Wife/girlfriend/family loss of Brownie Points

Also depends on how 'good' the customer is!!! Future work etc


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

About an hour on site by the time we found the manager and signed in and looked at said problem. 
Would add that this is a premium national chain so we were thinking 300-350 as we are on their contractors list for electrical repairs anyway.
:thumbsup: 
thanks for the reply


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry, did not know there were 2 of you.

300-350 seems fair


Kerching


----------

